# I need detailed steps on adding a system call



## CS_26_OS (Sep 11, 2011)

I am in need of detailed steps on adding a system call in the FreeBSD kernel which outputs 
	
	



```
Hello world!
```

Those steps that I have searched in the internet were somehow similar but not really the same exact steps. They also lack detail since there are parts in the steps that have errors.


----------



## anomie (Sep 11, 2011)

Post what you've tried. (Assuming this is C?) 

And read: 

 http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/x86-system-calls.html
 http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/kern/syscalls.c


----------

